# Webmasters - Dveloppement Web > Autres langages pour le Web > Coldfusion >  Configuration du RDS sur plusieurs instances

## rgravel

Bonjour,

Je voudrais configurer mon ColdFusion Builder afin d'tre en mesure d'utiliser le debugger. J'utilise trois instances de ColdFusion MX 7.0.2 sur un serveur distant J2EE (cfusion, cfusion2 et cfusion3) et j'aimerais avoir un serveur RDS sur cfusion2.

Actuellement, j'ai russi  configurer le serveur distant ColdFusion et  le dmarrer dans ColdFusion Builder mais le RDS refuse de dmarrer.

Est-ce possible de faire rouler un RDS avec cette configuration, et comment ? Si c'est impossible, est que la version CF 9 le supporte ?

Merci

----------

